# Involvement of cannabinoid receptors in gut motility and visceral perception-from the British Journal of Pharmacology:



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

Involvement of cannabinoid receptors in gut motility and visceral perception-from the British Journal of Pharmacology:

www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1574910/


----------



## JFKcat (May 22, 2016)

This is very cool.


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

As far as total legalization in my state, it's the only financial feasible alternative and stands between me and being able to afford it better. Alot of employers won't accept using it medically either though. I use a little cannabis extract throughout the day that does not leave me loopy and dried out for IBS like horrible dicyclamine antispasmotic;It made me more loopy than helped me. Can't just leave cannabis extract in in a hot car like employers want. Studies like the above have been around for years now. Other countries are more accepting of its use. The U.S. government holds a patent on the the most controversial THC part, and have had orphan programs for years where there's government property growing/supplying it. The states should allow at least medical legalization period with sliding fee scales for doc referral, certification and product, or at least let me medically grow my own. I don't have time to waste waiting and going up and down ill some mos. when I can't afford it.







I've used just the CBD for spasms, but also have inflammation at times, so like the THC part more for that. It's all very hypocritical of the government to have set the negative tone since the 1930s putting their greedy noses into it when doctors had been prescribing it and had been prevented and pharmaceutical companies started. I'm so heart broken about it and all the hard suffering and damage I've gone through that could have been prevented. My youngest was the hardest affected by my illness. Understanding on the subject is long past due in the U.S. Everyone wants to make profit off the little $ I have. But, at least I tried it;Just not sure how I'm going to afford it long term.


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

Any one else using medical marijuana?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i just started using it for my migraines and for my chronic pain--not for bowel problems since i no longer have a colon.

agree with what you said above. i live in a state where medical marijuana is legal and yes, it is very expensive.


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks annie7 for understanding;My state of AZ just voted down total legalization.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, i read that--how very disappointing!

i'm in michigan where they tried but failed to get legalization on the ballet for this election. now the goal is on the 2018 ballot. feels like an awfully long time away.

and of course it would be nice to just move to a state where it's legal but that's not an easy thing for many people. in my case, it's impossible...


----------

